# Home Made Syrup Recipe



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I am so sorry:surrender: --if anyone finds the syrup recipe--

the amt. of Mapeline is 2 tsp, NOT 2 tbsp.

Maybe that's why mine is so dark..but it's still yummy!!:congrat:

And all you great cooks probably already caught this boo-boo.:nuts:


----------

